# What Weight Is A Hop Plug?



## dicko (7/11/04)

Hi guys,

I am looking at adding some Saaz aroma hops at the end of the boil and the guidelines that I am following call for 2 plugs of Saaz.
Now this might be a silly question but what weight in hop pellets would equal two plugs?

Cheers


----------



## chiller (7/11/04)

Hi Dicko,

If the AA% is the same the pellets are approximately 8 - 10% better utilisation than plugs. so with plugs at 14gms [x2] = 28 grams you'll need about 26 grams. However it is for Aroma so just add the same amount.

Steve.


----------



## dicko (7/11/04)

Thanks for that info Chiller.
This addition is purely for aroma so I will stick with the weight conversion and not worry too much about utilisation of the Saaz in this recipe.
Cheers


----------

